# Bath salt abuse/dependence



## twise53077 (Oct 19, 2011)

What type of drug would you specify bath salts as being when coding Bath salt abuse or dependence?   I'm torn between hallucinogens, amphetamines or other/unspecified.


----------



## nrichard (Oct 19, 2011)

*I haven't had much luck finding something concrete on this.*

Due to the fact possesion of bath salts is illegal in my area, I called the local police department to find out if the person is charged w/ amphetimine possesion or hallicinaginic (sp? sorry) possesion. In my area the person is charged w/ possesion of a controlled substance, so no luck there .  After looking online it seems there is not enough known about the chemical to classify this drug, but some inteties are labling it as an amphetimine, others as a hallicinagin. What I would do query the physician on each of these cases. I know it sounds like a lot, but I'm not sure your going to be able to get a straight dx from the notes, unless you "diagnosis" the symptoms, and we all know that's a no-no.


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 19, 2011)

I would lean toward unspecified/other.


----------



## kfulmer (Oct 20, 2011)

We had an audit on this and per the auditor she stated to use 969.72  it is a (stimulant) acts like cocaine


----------



## speshlk73 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's a link with helpful info:

http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/features/bath-salts-drug-dangers


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 1, 2011)

In terms of drugs "acting" like other drug classes, we see that in numerous items.  For instance, Neurontin (though an anti-epileptic), acts as a mood stabilizer, is used for chronic pain treatment among other things.  Because something "acts" like some other class of drugs does not mean that drug belongs in a different class.  

Perhaps there is a Coding Clinic on this topic.  If not, (and I'm not aware of one), then the question should be sent to Coding Clinic for an official recommendation.


----------

